# steelllllllllllllllll



## etphonehome34 (May 28, 2010)

does anyone know a company that makes the widened steelies like the diamond racing wheels, diamond racing wont make anything bigger then a 16 and i want 18s i know their is a company that does them i just need the name!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Try Stockton Wheel. I have no experience but they look like they'd do this sort of thing.

http://www.stocktonwheel.com/


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

http://www.mrt-wheels.com/

Look in off-road section. They have 18 and 20, you'll have to get hubcentric rings though. Make sure you get the correct offset too.


----------

